# My witches



## tallahassee (Oct 19, 2010)

Witches were made with newspaper, papermache, duct tape, mask latex and craft paint!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Very creepy. Good job.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I really like those noses, completely creepy!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i got shivers just looking at them. i love the victim too!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I love them! Nice creepy details. They will look great at night!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

With those long noses and white faces, they remind of plague doctors! Very nice setup!


----------



## tallahassee (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I'm starting to realize that prop making is addicting!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Ahhh, reminiscent of the plague doctors, good call, Jaybo. No wonder they are creeping me out so much!!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

very creeepy. great job on those.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I like the nose also. It has a very creepy look to it.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice job, reminds me of Nightmare before Christmas.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Plague, Leparcy, Any of those Nasty and feared diseases. Thier skin looks like it's falling off. Totally creepy and effective.


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Those are gross and SCARY. Good job


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

Nice job, good homage to the witches of Pumpkinrot. His witches were also the inspiration for my witch.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Good job on the witches, I am also adding the third one right now to my display. Prop making is absolutely addictive.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

These are a couple of super creepy witches! I love the extra long nose on each of them, and I lOVE the skin! Great work!


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

Great work...love the noses and the brows, really give it a creepy expression


----------



## divinedragon7 (May 29, 2009)

lov the poses and their look, really works


----------



## DrKreepy (Aug 11, 2008)

I love these! Incredible work!


----------

